# I need help to configure ralink usb wifi card

## queen

I have quite a few months an edimax usb wifi card that shows up in lsusb as 

```

Bus 007 Device 009: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp.
```

First, I would like to know which product series it is. Is it 2500 series or the rt73 driver. 

Until now I had kernel 2.6.24-gentoo-r3. Yesterday I upgraded to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5. I would like to make it work without errors. Until now I used to have errors when running this card. The main error was 

```

SIOCSIFHWADDR: Device or resource busy - you may need to down the interface
```

I also couldn't enter monitor mode with this card. 

```

iwconfig wlan0 mode Monitor

Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; Device or resource busy.
```

```

grep rt73 /var/log/messages

Jun 19 22:14:11 queen usb 2-2: rt73usb timed out on ep0in len=0/4

Jun 19 22:14:11 cqueen  phy7 -> rt73usb_rf_write: Error - PHY_CSR4 register busy. Write failed.
```

Since I didn't reboot into the new kernel, I would like to make this card work right. I also had blacklisted:

```

# Blacklist rt73usb, as it is a non-functional beta module which conflicts with the working rt73 module.

#blacklist rt73usb

# Blacklist rt2570, as it causes conflicts with rt73

#blacklist rt2570

# Other modules that break rt73

blacklist rt2500usb

#blacklist rt2x00lib

```

lsmod as it appears now (before reboot into the new kernel) and partially snipped

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rt61                  180868  0

rt73                  189440  0

rt73usb                26624  0

rt2x00usb              11136  1 rt73usb

rt2x00lib              18816  2 rt73usb,rt2x00usb

ehci_hcd               40716  0

usbcore               134380  14 rt73,rt73usb,rt2x00usb

```

I have the following configuration in the kernel (which is the same I had in 2.6.24).

```

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

# CONFIG_RT61PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RT2500USB is not set

CONFIG_RT73USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_USB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG=y

mac80211 i have:

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y
```

I would like to solve all the problems mentioned above before I reboot into the new kernel. What would be the correct configuration of the kernel. Should I install the serialmonkey driver? 

In ifconfig -a the card appears as wlan0

Any help will be appreciated.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

Google says that USB Device 

```
148f:2573
```

is a rt73, which follows as you have a device ID of 2573.

So its a 2500 series device.

My working lsmod shows:-

rt73usb                19428  0 

rt2x00usb               4832  1 rt73usb

rt2x00lib              19104  2 rt73usb,rt2x00usb

rfkill                  5196  2 rt2x00lib

...

mac80211              104748  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

cfg80211               22384  2 rt2x00lib,mac80211

and the kernel config is 

```

 [*] Networking support  --->  [*]   Wireless  --->     

  --- Wireless           

  {M}   Improved wireless configuration API  

  [*]     nl80211 new netlink interface support  

  [*]   Old wireless static regulatory definitions    

  -*-   Wireless extensions         

  [ ]     Wireless extensions sysfs files 

  <M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)  

              Rate control algorithm selection  --->      

         [*] PID controller based rate control algorithm 

  [ ]     Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support   

  [*]     Enable LED triggers    

  [ ]     Select mac80211 debugging features  --->      

  <M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)

  [ ]     Enable full debugging output                       

  <M>     IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)        

  <M>     IEEE 802.11i CCMP support              

  <M>     IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption      

  <M>   RF switch subsystem support  ---> 

  --- RF switch subsystem support     

  <M>   Input layer to RF switch connector

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) 

<M> Ralink driver support  --->

    <M>   Ralink rt2501/rt73 (USB) support
```

----------

## queen

Thanks a lot Neddy

My kernel configuration was almost the same. I made few corrections. Mac80211 wasn't configured as module. I guess it will appear after reboot. 

I have few more questions:

1. From where rfkill comes? 

2. Does your card manages to enter Monitor mode?

3. The kernel driver comes from the serialmonkey driver? 

4. I still have /usr/src/rt73-cvs-2008111300. I assume that this driver wasn't needed, and probably all this blacklisting wouldn't need too. Am I right?

5. Does the driver that comes with the kernel supports packet injection?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

When the rt73 driver first got into the kernel, it wouldn't work without that, even though there is no Tx Off switch.

To find it in the kernel, press / and enter kill.  In the list you should see 

```
 │ Symbol: RFKILL [=n]                                                            │  

  │ Prompt: RF switch subsystem support                                            │  

  │   Defined at net/rfkill/Kconfig:4                                              │  

  │   Depends on: NET                                                              │  

  │   Location:                                                                    │  

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])
```

I have never tried monitor mode

Yes. the serialmonkey driver was merged into the kernel at 2.6.23

usr/src/rt73-cvs-2008111300 is not needed. It looks old too.

I have not tried packet injection.

----------

## queen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> queen,
> 
> When the rt73 driver first got into the kernel, it wouldn't work without that, even though there is no Tx Off switch.
> 
> To find it in the kernel, press / and enter kill.  In the list you should see 
> ...

 

Thanks. I knew about the / in the kernel menu. Just slipped my mind. Meanwhile, I tried to boot into the new kernel and I couldn't boot. Got the error 

```
>> Determining root device

!! Could not find the root block device in . 
```

 typing q gave me the 2nd error 

```

>>Couldn't mount ROOT, try again

>> The root block device is unspecified or not detected 

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell........
```

After few trials (including livecd), I gave up and tried to boot into the old kernel, just to find out that I can't boot into the old kernel anymore either. 

/etc/fstab is correct, grub.conf and menu.lst is also correct. What have caused it, I don't know. 

My suspicion is that some unprintable characters got into grub.conf.

I managed to boot into the old kernel by telling that root is  /dev/sda3. 

Still, this typing of /dev/sda3 during boot process, is not acceptable. 

This is very weird, because I see that many people suffer from the same error.

This is how grub.conf looks now:

```
cat grub.conf

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 noapic

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

#kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 noapic

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5
```

I will try to reboot later today and see if the same thing happens and use the backup to write again the grub.conf.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

It looks like your initrd is broken, but as you can boot by telling the system in the initrd that root=/dev/sda3 you may not need it.

Try the boot stanza

```
title Gentoo Linux - No initrd

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3 noapic 
```

If you have bootsplash that will fail now as its images are in the initrd but it will prove a point.

----------

## queen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> queen,
> 
> It looks like your initrd is broken, but as you can boot by telling the system in the initrd that root=/dev/sda3 you may not need it.
> 
> Try the boot stanza
> ...

 

I managed to boot the old kernel with the old settings. I discovered that there was a bad copy/paste at least for the  kernel 2.6.24 line. linuxrc was linux$.

But since the the line of the kernel 2.6.29 was ok and it didn't want to boot (but at that time I didn't try the /dev/sda3 option), I will try your suggestion on the kernel 2.6.29. Maybe it will help. 

Thanks.

----------

## Jossele

I have the exact same USB-ID, same problem here. I included all the bits NeddySeagoon mentioned

in the kernel. Nothin untoward in dmesg, just the issue that the stick won't associate with my ap.

(even with all encryption/authentication turned off) - scanning for it works fine.

iwconfig output is

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"Pinnock"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Tx-Power=11 dBm

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

dmesg latest is

[ 4405.821597] rt73usb 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[ 4405.821600] rt73usb 2-5:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[ 4406.084162] phy2 -> rt73usb_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - NIC: 0xffef

[ 4406.084167] phy2 -> rt73usb_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - Led: 0xe000

[ 4406.084171] phy2 -> rt73usb_validate_eeprom: EEPROM recovery - RSSI OFFSET A: 0x0000

[ 4406.084400] phy2 -> rt2x00_set_chip: Info - Chipset detected - rt: 1300, rf: 0002, rev: 0002573a.

[ 4406.085393] wmaster0 (rt73usb): not using net_device_ops yet

[ 4406.086004] phy2: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

[ 4406.086020] wlan0 (rt73usb): not using net_device_ops yet

[ 4406.086638] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy2:radio

[ 4406.086652] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy2:assoc

[ 4406.086666] Registered led device: rt73usb-phy2:quality

[ 4406.087300] usbcore: registered new interface driver rt73usb

[ 4490.985494] phy2 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Loading firmware file 'rt73.bin'.

[ 4490.985497] rt73usb 2-5:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

[ 4490.988652] phy2 -> rt2x00lib_request_firmware: Info - Firmware detected - version: 1.7.

[ 4491.075246] phy2 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

[ 4491.077243] phy2 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

[ 4491.079244] phy2 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

[ 4491.081243] phy2 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 5, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

[ 4491.084201] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[ 4491.910966] phy2 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 0 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

[ 4491.913069] phy2 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 1 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

[ 4491.915069] phy2 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 2 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

[ 4491.917069] phy2 -> rt2x00mac_conf_tx: Info - Configured TX queue 3 - CWmin: 4, CWmax: 10, Aifs: 2, TXop: 0.

[ 4491.919070] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0f:b5:18:e2:be

[ 4492.119016] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0f:b5:18:e2:be

[ 4492.319017] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0f:b5:18:e2:be

[ 4492.519016] wlan0: authentication with AP 00:0f:b5:18:e2:be timed out

This is after

modprobe rt73usb 

iwconfig wlan0 essid Pinnock      

iwconfig wlan0 txpower auto  

ifconfig wlan0 up    

iwlist scanning 

iwconfig

Don't understand why it (rt73usb?) is trying to authenticate...?   :Confused: 

Any hints you could give would be much appreciated.

jossele

PS:

lsmod yields

Module                  Size  Used by

rt73usb                26412  0

crc_itu_t               1976  1 rt73usb

rt2x00usb              10296  1 rt73usb

rt2x00lib              29432  2 rt73usb,rt2x00usb

rfkill                 10724  2 rt2x00lib

mac80211              125408  2 rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jossele,

```
Tx-Power=11 dBm 
```

is very low.

Try 

```
iwconfig wlan0 TxPower 30dBm
```

 Thats more than you are allowed in the UK, it should set 27dBm.

You can add the command to your net file if it works now.

dB is a log scale, every 3dB is a factor of 2, so 16dB is (call it 15) 5 factors of 2. 

You are transmitting 1/32 of the permitted maximum power.

Range is proportional to the square of TxPower ...

----------

## Jossele

Wow - thank you very much for the quick reply!

Unfortunately, if it really was outputting 10mW or more, I'm sure there wouldn't be a problem - 

the access point (NG834) antenna is 1m away from the USB stick.

More pertinently, I'm unable to change txpower to anything other than 0 dBm, 10 dBm or 11 dBm.

(with my livedisk I get it up to 27 dBm which leads to association (but no luck with dhcp) ).

(same firmware version in those tests)

Incidentally, I'm a radio amateur, so I'm aware of square-law etc., unfortunately I don't have any

independent receiving equipment to check the USB stick for RF output ... hummm ...

It seems the driver doesn't work well in setting different TX power

(the stick is EW-7318Ug) - bug or feature?

----------

## queen

 *Jossele wrote:*   

> Wow - thank you very much for the quick reply!
> 
> Unfortunately, if it really was outputting 10mW or more, I'm sure there wouldn't be a problem - 
> 
> the access point (NG834) antenna is 1m away from the USB stick.
> ...

 

Josselle, first I must mention that I still use the kernel 2.6.24 (see details above). My card doesn't try to authenticate. Mine shows    Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=27 dBm. I never set the txpower to any value. That's what I get automatically.  But, I don't use dhcp. I don't know if it's a bug or feature.

----------

## Jossele

Thanks for your input - it turns out my mistake was that I still had

MAC-based access control activated in my wireless router - so of course

the router refused to associate with the new MAC address of the USB stick.

Apologies for having bothered the forum for silly user mistakes ...

[but it cost me two days!   :Embarassed:  ]

Jossele

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jossele,

Its possible the driver lies about its TxPower too.

----------

## queen

 *queen wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   queen,
> 
> It looks like your initrd is broken, but as you can boot by telling the system in the initrd that root=/dev/sda3 you may not need it.
> 
> Try the boot stanza
> ...

 

Hello again Neddy

I arranged few more things in kernel 2.6.29 and tried to boot with this kernel. Unfortunately, I got the same error that it can't find root. Giving it /dev/sda3 didn't help. I also tried to use your suggestion above and got kernel panic. I use splash. 

I would like to know the following things.  

1. What would you suggest to do with kernel 2.6.29. I would be very happy to switch to it, if I could boot. Should I disable initrd in the kernel, or any other solution would be welcome. I feel there is a bug here. 

2. From your configuration of the kernel, I see that you don't use 2.6.29. Can you please tell me which kernel version you use? It looks that your kernel version has better support for this card than mine. In 2.6.24 there is rt73usb which is a different device driver from rt73 and as I read in other places, rt73 is better.

3. I still can't put the card in monitor mode.    :Cool: 

Can you please tell me if you get any error by using 

```
 iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
```

 ?

Thanks in advance

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

I'm using 2.6.30-r1. 

```
iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor
```

gives an error if the interface is in use but seems to work if I down the interface first.  From dmesg I get 

```
[   22.736466] rt73usb 2-1:1.0: firmware: requesting rt73.bin

[   24.716470] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:06:25:4b:4e:c3

[   24.718112] wlan0: authenticated

[   24.718121] wlan0: associate with AP 00:06:25:4b:4e:c3

[   24.720475] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:06:25:4b:4e:c3 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[   24.720489] wlan0: associated

[   25.034547] Adding 500464k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:500464k 

[  203.608067] wlan0: deauthenticating by local choice (reason=3)

[  249.624618] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:06:25:4b:4e:c3

[  249.626480] wlan0: authenticated

[  249.626490] wlan0: associate with AP 00:06:25:4b:4e:c3

[  249.628779] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:06:25:4b:4e:c3 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[  249.628792] wlan0: associated

```

The gap was where I was testing monitor mode. I did not listen for any traffic.

----------

## queen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> queen,
> 
> I'm using 2.6.30-r1. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks. Will try to upgrade to 2.6.30-r1. It looked unstable so this is the reason I tried 2.6.29.

What do you suggest about the boot issue? Is it safe to give initrd, etc (similar as I showed above grub.conf)?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

Your boot issue looks to be initrd related, which is why I suggested not using one, to make the problem space smaller.

It appears the initrd is missing drivers needed to mount your root. I've not used an initrd since Red Hat 8 and even then, I didn't make it myself.

2.6.30-r1 is gentoo-sources testing but it seems ok here. I suggest you install it beside you other kernels and make it as you normally would. Whatever is/was wrong with the initrd may be fixed now. If it won't boot, we can take it from there. Do post your lspci output so we can advise how to configure a kernel to boot without an initrd.

----------

## queen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> queen,
> 
> Your boot issue looks to be initrd related, which is why I suggested not using one, to make the problem space smaller.
> 
> It appears the initrd is missing drivers needed to mount your root. I've not used an initrd since Red Hat 8 and even then, I didn't make it myself.
> ...

 

Here is my lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:03.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

01:03.1 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711M1/MC1 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Controller (rev 20)

01:03.2 System peripheral: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ711Mx 4-in-1 MemoryCardBus Accelerator

01:07.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

01:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:00.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

02:00.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)
```

On top of it, I have the usb card of ralink. The NEC USB is a pcmcia card because the normal usb ports were fried about an year ago.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

You have a 

```
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03) 
```

Configure you kernel like this

It will only fix your booting problem.

Once it boots we can look at adding a splash theme. You can leave on all the initrd related kernel options, we just won't use them in grub.conf. Read all of the post, your drive will be managed as a SCSI device and get a SCSI name. If thats new to you you must make the grub.conf and /etc/fstab changes too.

----------

## queen

For the scsi emulation, it is not new to me. I switched to scsi emulation long time ago according to your rough guide. I also changed back then in /etc/fstab. In grub.conf as you see real_root=/dev/sda3 (boot is /dev/sda1).  I tried to do the same in 2.6.29, but maybe I missed it. I will post you here snips from kernel 2.6.24 and 2.6.29 and maybe you will find if I had a mistake in 2.6.29.  Will definitely do that in 2.6.30. But switching to 2.6.30 will take me few more days because I have to learn few other things which are more urgent.  :Wink: 

Now to the code:

```

 grep -i scsi kernel-config-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=y

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

```

```
grep -i scsi kernel-config-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_TGT=y

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

# SCSI Transports

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_TGT_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may also be needed;

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set
```

```
grep -i sata kernel-config-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

```

```
grep -i sata kernel-config-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

```

as you can see in kernel 2.6.29 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set appears, while this config doesn't appear at all in 2.6.24.

----------

## queen

I finally had time to upgrade to kernel 2.6.30-r1 and it boots fine with initramfs. Thanks for your advice Neddy.

There are 2 more issues that I have to solve now and would appreciate very much your help. 

1. usb mouse is detected via lsusb but it doesn't work. If I try 

```
 cat /dev/input/mice
```

 and move the mouse there is no output. 

```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=07 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:02:00.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 5

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:02:00.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=06 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=01 Dev#=  8 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=148f ProdID=2573 Rev= 0.01

S:  Manufacturer=Ralink

S:  Product=802.11 bg WLAN

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=300mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=rt73usb

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 3

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:02:00.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=05 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  5 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=046d ProdID=c016 Rev= 3.40

C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr=100mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 6

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms
```

lsusb shows

```

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 005 Device 005: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a Optical Wheel Mouse

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 006 Device 008: ID 148f:2573 Ralink Technology, Corp.

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

```

I have all the ehci,uhci, ohci, usb built as modules, loaded via autoload 

```

ohci_hcd               19572  0

ehci_hcd               29264  0

i2c_i801                8500  0

uhci_hcd               18484  0

usbcore               119728  11 rt73usb,rt2x00usb,usb_storage,usbserial,usblp,pvrusb2,usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

```

the 2nd problem is with the rt73 driver. 

I can modprobe rt73usb but can't modprobe rt73 (after rmmod rt73usb). The error I get in this case is 

```

:FATAL: Module rt73 not found. 
```

also when I use iwlist 

```
iwlist wlan0 scan 
```

 In the output I get some extra parameters that I usually didn't get before. after last beacon I get the following things

```
   Extra: Last beacon: 48ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000F52544131303235572D454441303630

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD090010180201F0000000

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

```

 last beacon is ok, but I don't know from where all these IE:Unknown appears. I believe it's a bug. 

Regarding rt73 vs rt73usb drivers, I understood that rt73 is a better driver than rt73usb. I would like to use it. 

Thanks in advance

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

The missing output on /dev/input/mice must be due to a missing kernel module for driving your mouse.

I have not used 2.6.30-r1 much (maybe never?) with my rt73.  I use that on a 600MHz P3 laptop, that I don't use or update very much.

Well, it only has 128Mb RAM.

I'll check it just now.

---- edit ----

Yep, its running 2.6.30-r1 with the kernel rt73 driver and WPA_supplicant.

I can post my config if needed.

----------

## queen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> queen,
> 
> The missing output on /dev/input/mice must be due to a missing kernel module for driving your mouse.
> 
> I have not used 2.6.30-r1 much (maybe never?) with my rt73.  I use that on a 600MHz P3 laptop, that I don't use or update very much.
> ...

 

I would like to see your config again regarding rt73. Did you used also rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.3/ ? because there they mention to use make, make install and then modprobe rt73. this driver is from serialmonkey. which kernel you use for rt73.

If you have any ideas what am I missing in the mouse configuration, I would be happy to know. I check now all over again the kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

queen,

I use the kernel internal rt73 driver. My config will show you both the wireless and mouse settings.

I've moved on to using evdev as thats what Xorg needs from 1.5.3 onwards but the old mouse driver is still there too.

----------

## queen

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> queen,
> 
> I use the kernel internal rt73 driver. My config will show you both the wireless and mouse settings.
> 
> I've moved on to using evdev as thats what Xorg needs from 1.5.3 onwards but the old mouse driver is still there too.

 

I still didn't upgrade xorg to 1.5.3. Busy.

PS:EDIT the mouse started to work. i changed to other mouse and saw that it works. then returned back to the original mouse and it also works.  :Wink: 

Now remains only the issue of rt73.

----------

